# Do you judge a worker by his tape measure?



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Yes I do, for everything.


My helper was just telling me how much more accurate, fast, etc. his wooden measure is after I told him to take a tape and hurry up. I said "great go cut this to 15'-3".:no:


----------



## Cabstaler (Feb 4, 2013)

Very Nice.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

EthanB said:


> My helper was just telling me how much more accurate, fast, etc. his wooden measure is after I told him to take a tape and hurry up. I said "great go cut this to 15'-3".:no:


It's a six foot rule, so I would give my apprentices cut pieces based on that, 6' 32½" end to center, or 12' 9" end to back, etc. That and I could stand on the floor and make short measurements up by the ceiling with it, with a tape you need to get a step ladder.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I like the tapes that give you the incremental measurements, like 1/8" 7/16" ect


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CarrPainting said:


> I like the tapes that give you the incremental measurements, like 1/8" 7/16" ect


Painters :no::whistling:laughing:


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

I might have at one point, until the guy with a 300$ hammer backed over my air compressor and cut a cord in half. Before lunch. 
He left, and I kept his hammer. 

Or a retired GC I know that used to build customs on Mercer Island with his 8$ tape. 

My tools look used and my trailer is a mess, but my job sites are clean and so is my work.


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

CarrPainting said:


> I like the tapes that give you the incremental measurements, like 1/8" 7/16" ect


Quik reads !?! :laughing: this one is probably the most popular. Rarely do you see the ones that have sixteenths


----------



## dtsinc (Jan 26, 2009)

I had a guy once that loved his tape measure, had it his whole career of 20 plus years he said. The problem was that he couldn't read it and every board was off by up to 3/8 inch

I wish I had a picture of his face when I smashed it off the basement wall, and handed him a new one. One with numbers on it.:laughing:


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have more tapes then i can count. I prefer Stanley classic 16ft for trim. Regular work fatmax 16ft. For 25ft fat max if i need to stretch or Stanley classic. I dont like the extreme they break eazy. I wont touch a tape that has the beginner markings. I have plenty of cheap ones that come in the multi pack. I like to be prepared. When i was 16 i didnt have a tape with me and my dad sent me home haha. Also gave alot of cool vintage rules.
I do judge by tools


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't care what your tape measure is, as long as you can measure accurately with it.

And the best carpenter I know uses virtually nothing but Ryobi power tools to turn out gorgeous work. It isn't always about the tools.


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

Had a guy working with us a few years ago (not for long) who was constantly measuring things wrong - he kept saying that it was because he couldn't see the markings on the tape. One of the other guys on the crew found a Braille tape measure online somewhere, bought it, brought it in and swapped out the guys tape with it. He didn't find it as funny as we did.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> I don't care what your tape measure is, as long as you can measure accurately with it.
> 
> And the best carpenter I know uses virtually nothing but Ryobi power tools to turn out gorgeous work. It isn't always about the tools.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> I don't care what your tape measure is, as long as you can measure accurately with it.
> 
> And the best carpenter I know uses virtually nothing but Ryobi power tools to turn out gorgeous work. It isn't always about the tools.



Sometimes it's about the tool behind the tool.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

country_huck said:


> I have always said there is a lot to tell by a way someone wraps up an electrical cord or better yet a garden house. If there willing to take there time to do that neat usually the rest of there work is spot on.


Well then Norm should be kneeling at my feet if that's the case. I am anal about cords and hoses. I have unwound them more than once because the ends didn't come out close enough and I am hate when one loop is bigger or smaller than the rest. 

But in defense of your statement I do my very best to do my very best. I just wish my very best was better sometimes (Leo or Bass good).


----------



## Builder Butch (Jan 30, 2012)

I had a trim crew that worked for me that was 3 generations. The granddad was 80+ and used a 6' wooden ruler. I joked with him how technology has these fancy tape measures, Well he challenged me to measure a 20+ foot garage wall. I stood in the center and started flinging my tape out, he started in the corner and started fliping his 6' rule on his finger. That SOB beat me and was dead on! I still don't see how he can flip that thing so fast and accurate. I went to his funeral and tossed a tape in his grave at the burial. God bless him and his ole rule.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

r4r&r said:


> Well then Norm should be kneeling at my feet if that's the case. I am anal about cords and hoses. I have unwound them more than once because the ends didn't come out close enough and I am hate when one loop is bigger or smaller than the rest.
> 
> But in defense of your statement I do my very best to do my very best. I just wish my very best was better sometimes (Leo or Bass good).


Lol in my defense I never said because you can roll a cord you are a master carpenter. There is always exception to the rules. I personally can't stand cords and hoses just thrown around one of my biggest pet peeves.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Tape measure......:blink:



B,


----------



## Cabstaler (Feb 4, 2013)

This is for girls. Really you use this tape??? The regular Stanley Silver with the 32nd's on it is like my daughter says.. "The Bomb" if you really want to get it on the chili... Incremental tapes are for Girls and wallpaper guys.. This would include painters I guess....


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

My painter/wall paper guy uses a stick rule.
I keep on around for trim and bending coil stock.


----------



## Cabstaler (Feb 4, 2013)

*







*
*So when we measure a long distance we use this. And comments on lasers??? *


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> My painter/wall paper guy uses a stick rule.
> I keep on around for trim and bending coil stock.


That's what I use my lufkin for. Measuring for and measuring out my trim coil.


----------



## Cabstaler (Feb 4, 2013)

As far as hoses. This will save many a day winding a hose.. 18 guage straight nailer.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Cabstaler said:


> As far as hoses. This will save many a day winding a hose.. 18 guage straight nailer.


No thanks


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


>


 Ghost there's a guy over on the vacuum thread calling Ridgid tools junk:no: I was in the woodcraftshop a while ago and Steve the Festool guy had the new router table set up with a 1x4 with a 1/4 round over on 1 edge and I said to my friend " Look it dose the same thing as my Ridgid router:laughing:
I like Fat Max tapes. I wish they made one without eights on it:blink:
I also keep a laser device in my bags.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

I found this tape years ago and I won't use anything else.









Sure they go bad after a while, like any other tape I imagine. They tend to develop a roll to the end, or get gummed up when some genius decides to glue to far on the joists and then you need to pull centers....

Menards used to warenty them, but not anymore. You can find them on sale for as low as $15 at some stores.

As far as judging a guy by his tape... nah. 

The only way you can properly judge a guy when it comes to work is by working with him for a little bit. You can't fake it till you make it in our world. If you are brought on as a guy with experience you either have it or you don't. If your an apprentice well then I'll be happy to teach ya a few things. I'm even happy to teach guys who have some experience, as long as they don't come off like they know it all.

Hell Ive been doing this for 14 years and I don't know it all, I don't claim to be a master and I am always willing to learn a new or better way to do something.

*Edit: And thanks to this online community re-learn a few things I forgot!*

I will say this tho, there is nothing worse than a guy who gives me the "yeah yeah" like he knows what I'm talking about and then screws something up because he really didn't.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Isn't it funny when you learn something you already knew


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

I use the fat max 30'
Like most the tools in my bags they get abused :sad:
I don't buy the high dollar for that reason, I get the mid priced tools for my bags. That way when they are worn out or break no big deal I just get another one.

I probably buy 3-4 tapes a year same with chisels I get the $12 Stanley's and when they get dull they get demoted then out comes a new one.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

If I'm doing outside work, I do judge a guy on his tape! If he has some limpwristed tape that can't hook something 12feet away without help on the dumb end! He asks me to help and I just pull out the *FAT MAX* and measure it for him:laughing: Oh and then everytime I'm going to get a measurement on something they keep going for my dumb end like I need help I let them know to go back to what they are doing, I can measure it by myself:laughing:


How you going to build homes of the future with tools of the past?


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

SAW.co said:


> I use the fat max 30'
> Like most the tools in my bags they get abused :sad:
> I don't buy the high dollar for that reason, I get the mid priced tools for my bags. That way when they are worn out or break no big deal I just get another one.
> 
> I probably buy 3-4 tapes a year same with chisels I get the $12 Stanley's and when they get dull they get demoted then out comes a new one.


Power tools bits and blades, now thats a different story,
I have no problem throwing $40 on a new router bit:thumbsup:


----------



## FoundationPest (Feb 5, 2013)

Definitely don't want to skimp on stuff like this.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Who uses Channel Lock? 

Ive found them to be very quality tools. Ive used Channel Lock nail pullers for years. Got all the slip joints and assorted pliers a few years ago.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If you need a tape that will stretch out there 10-12 feet or so, you better have one. Other than that, I threw out 2 in the last 2 months.

I'll take a 3 dollar tape and use it as a story stick - all cut lines marked on the tape for things like custom fences, so I can make repair pieces without having to go measure again, various other uses. Easier to store than sticks.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

If a guy shows up with one of these instead of a tape measure I might think he comes from the future… and in that future I see him borrowing my tape measure often.
http://www.boschtools.com/Products/Tools/Pages/boschproductdetail.aspx?pid=DLR130K


----------



## Millworker (Jan 17, 2013)

Jaws said:


> Who uses Channel Lock?
> 
> Ive found them to be very quality tools. Ive used Channel Lock nail pullers for years. Got all the slip joints and assorted pliers a few years ago.


I bought one of there socket sets. Its not bad and the case is much better then some of the other sets I have had. That's the problem, a socket set will last but the case never does. The pliers and stuff they make are good.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Who uses Channel Lock?
> 
> Ive found them to be very quality tools. Ive used Channel Lock nail pullers for years. Got all the slip joints and assorted pliers a few years ago.


All my pliers, cutters and groove join wrenches are channel lock. Good Quality, fair price and made in USA. Only person who seems to think otherwise is the electrician who refuses to use anything but Klein or Knipex.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

tccoggs said:


> All my pliers, cutters and groove join wrenches are channel lock. Good Quality, fair price and made in USA. Only person who seems to think otherwise is the electrician who refuses to use anything but Klein or Knipex.


Klein's linesman are damn nice. As part of my roberry replacement purchases I bought some of these http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-...10051&productId=3929993&store=595&view=detail they are kewl and work well for most things but they don't do everything a good pair of channel locks do. And channel locks are just like Crescent wrench, there is no substitute for the original.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I actually judge more on their pencil sharpness. Most tape measurers are off from one another, so its the ability to transfer the measurements. I was impressed when someone takes into blade kerf thickness into their measurements.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

madmax718 said:


> I actually judge more on their pencil sharpness. Most tape measurers are off from one another, so its the ability to transfer the measurements. I was impressed when someone takes into blade kerf thickness into their measurements.


Really, is it that much to expect someone to be able to measure and mark 4 -12" cuts on a single board at one time. I must be a lot better at this stuff then I thought I was.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I use to no a old man who told me he could tell if a guy was worth hiring just by the way he sharpens his pencils


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

I use the $4 crappy tire tapes that go on sale every month. When its only four bux I don't cringe as much when it rolls out of my bag and hits concrete from 25ft up.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

country_huck said:


> I have always said there is a lot to tell by a way someone wraps up an electrical cord or better yet a garden house. If there willing to take there time to do that neat usually the rest of there work is spot on.


I will come absolutely unglued if someone starts wrapping my cords around their elbow after i have told them once.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I'd say that your particular trade or position would determine how good of a tape measure that you should have. When I was new in the trades, I was on a project where I heard a couple of carpenters calling out measurements to each other. One guy was measuring the framing while the other was on the saw. 

He was yelling out numbers like, "43 & 3/16" and all I could think about was how it could be possible to have that kind of accuracy if they aren't using the same tape. Some people measure from the inside of the tab while others measure from the outside of the tab and then some tapes have a thicker tab than others... then some people measure off of the 1 and subtract an inch. 

Years later I realized that if you have a decent tape, these factors are going to be less of an issue.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Anyone ever see Norm Abrams tape and nail bags on PBS? Not Oxy and Fat Max grade..... :no:


Last show I saw, he was using a stick rule and canvas nail apron.:thumbsup:
When he does use a tape, it's from whoever is sponsoring the show.



tedanderson said:


> He was yelling out numbers like, "43 & 3/16" and all I could think about was how it could be possible to have that kind of accuracy if they aren't using the same tape. Some people measure from the inside of the tab while others measure from the outside of the tab and then some tapes have a thicker tab than others... then some people measure off of the 1 and subtract an inch.
> 
> Years later I realized that if you have a decent tape, these factors are going to be less of an issue.


It's always a good practice to calibrate tapes when rolling out, especially when doing finish work.

D.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

We even circumcise our watches!


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

AGullion said:


> We even circumcise our watches!


?????????????




Kosher time??


----------



## Jason Laws (Aug 13, 2015)

tedanderson said:


> I'd say that your particular trade or position would determine how good of a tape measure that you should have. When I was new in the trades, I was on a project where I heard a couple of carpenters calling out measurements to each other. One guy was measuring the framing while the other was on the saw.
> 
> He was yelling out numbers like, "43 & 3/16" and all I could think about was how it could be possible to have that kind of accuracy if they aren't using the same tape. Some people measure from the inside of the tab while others measure from the outside of the tab and then some tapes have a thicker tab than others... then some people measure off of the 1 and subtract an inch.
> 
> Years later I realized that if you have a decent tape, these factors are going to be less of an issue.



If you are working pretty close with someone, you will soon find out if they can measure right or not, or if their tape is junk. And depending on what you are measuring, you will already know whether they are taking insde or outside measurements. If you aren't on the same page, you will have more problems than just wrong measurements.


----------



## MakitaMan (Sep 2, 2012)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I will come absolutely unglued if someone starts wrapping my cords around their elbow after i have told them once.


there is nothing worse than streching out a poorly wrapped up cord first thing in the morning, it will make my blood boil! My guys all tease me about it but they know better than to half ass it when it comes to the cords. 

As far as judging the carpenter by his tools I think it makes no difference, everyone has there own opinion and ways to do things. I am a second generation guy so I have worked with a few old timers whose tools look like they should have been retired a looong time ago but can produce just as good as anyone else. I think you never know until you spend a day with someone. Usually a day or two side by side will give you a good idea of what kind of carpenter they are regardless of what there tools look like


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> Off topic, but where are all these guys at?


Management at Pulte, Toll, Hovnanian, Horton...:whistling


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I judge them based on we whether they have them, carry them , and know how to use them . I can't stand to have someone on site that's not engaged in what we do. I like guts getting out of a truck putting on a tool belt at the same time .


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Guys , not guts. I'm signing off, 100 degrees heat index in Alabama doing this porch must have got to me .


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

AGullion said:


> We even circumcise our watches!


Same porch?


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Nov 1, 2015)

The condition someone keeps their tools in and how they use them is more important than the brand. Sharp saw blades, razor knife, etc. That being said, if someone shows up with no tools or all brand new tools their mom bought them, it's probably not a good sign either. :laughing:

One thing to pay attention to is why they don't have work already and why the contractor/company is hiring as well. People move around, companies go out of business or grow, but guys that are always looking for work usually don't do a good job, and contractors that are always hiring are usually horrible to work for. 

I'd look for guys in their 20's-30's who have some experience but aren't know-it-all's. Some of the old-timers won't do anything differently than the way they have always done it, and have a "bare minimum" attitude since they've already paid their dues.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> I notice all his tools. If they are good quality or not, and if they are broke in. I've never had good luck with guys that have all new tools on the first day. I let one guy go at lunch on his first day, and he started b!tching about how he spent $100 on tools to work for me.


he spent 100$ on tools I can spend that or more on just 1 tool!


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes, I do, but in relation to the job at hand. If I see a guy show up for work to frame a new house with any thin tape and less than ~30', I know they either aren't serious, or most likely don't have experience laying out walls or doing truss work.


----------



## ninotex (Oct 14, 2015)

Ive seen old schools kick ass with some tools that i wouldnt touch. Ive also never seen a guy with top of line tools that doesnt yake pride in their work. A 20 yr old tool that is beat up and is still usable says a lot more about a guy than on who shows up with brand new gear


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> contractors that are always hiring are usually horrible to work for.


my experience is they just burn through people for a variety of reasons. only rarely do good people stay at a bad company and if they do, it's more situational than anything else.


----------

